# Bernas Estocadas!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.dailymotion.com/search/arnis+/video/x18yah_master-n-william_school

http://www.dailymotion.com/search/arnis+/video/x18yhe_bernas-estocadas-feb_sport


----------



## arnisador (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks good!


----------

